# '08 Brewster Yard Haunt Flyer



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

Hey All,
Just finished my haunt flyer... now to plaster the town and surrounding areas with spooky goodness!










one more little thing crossed off the list, 500 to go...


----------



## Mobile Mayhem (Jul 4, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## SilverScream (Jul 30, 2008)

Love it, especially the font selection


----------



## bignick (Sep 25, 2008)

It's perfect!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

that is attention gettiong
is that a pic of your cemetary?
looks good


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Looks great! What fun to do this and advertise. Hope you have a fantastic turnout!


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Nice job you guys on the flyer! I also hope you have a great turnout again this year!


----------

